# franklin wireless cdu-550, what driver do I use? (solved)

## iamdar

I bought a franklin wireless cdu-550 (http://www.fklt.com/product-usb.php) and I got it to work under windows but I cant figure it out under linux. The company says its supports linux but I cant find any info on it. I enable USB modems in the kernel and emerged ppp but I dont know what /dev to use or if I even have the right driver(there doesnt seem to be linux drivers on franklin's site). anybody know what to do?

----------

## erik258

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427992-highlight-evdo.html?sid=5d2390d7e2cd3e8d2dd66375741fb88d

that forum post will probably help a lot.  

there's also this "Direct from Franklin" [sic] 

http://www.evdoforums.com/thread3560.html

that looks really easy if yuou like blindly copy-pasting at the root console!  i looked it over and it seems save enough i guess.  

good luck!! that looks like one neat device you have there.  how fast does it go?

----------

## iamdar

sorry for not replying for so long, I was having windows issues (that turned out to be my own fault) and I am busy with work(my ship gets underway in 3 weeks). 

The device works well, I get decent download speeds, much much better than dial-up but a little worse than dsl. It depends on the area and the signal strength obviously but its enough to play WoW and download stuff on the messdeck while inport. I really dont think it will work in the middle of the ocean but we will see.

I will try to screw around with it more and try and see If I can get it recognized under linux

thanks for you input, 

                                      Da'r

----------

## iamdar

ok, sorry for this taking so long, but again i have been very busy. the device works fine under windows, linux and osx. Under linux all I have to do was enable usb modem support in the kernel and dmesg after pluging the modem in, After a min dmesg informed me that the modem was assigned to /dev/ttyAMC0 and I just used kppp with the same settings windows uses (phone number #777, username sprint, no password)

----------

## erik258

sweet.       that is pretty spiffy.

----------

